# Having a hard time finding a metal bassist locally because of tuning......



## lewis

Hi guys

So Ive set up a new band. We are trying to get into the modern progressive side of things. ERG etc. I own an 8 string but as a good compromise I have it in Drop G open with an extra high G. So its basically a 7 string. Sonically it sounds great and string tension is better in this tuning to etc.

Now we have been advertising for a bassist in our area for months now and are getting nowhere. Some people who have shown interest are instantly put off by "Drop G" being too low for their 4 string basses  

Like I dont really know what to do about it. This area is sooooo far behind musically that everyone would rather just play Rammestein and wear shirts with skulls on. Even suggestions of thicker gauges, newer setups, octave pedals etc never go down well and ultimately it puts em off and they opt out. Like I wouldnt even consider Drop G low in this day and age.

Heck when I first got my 8 I was using Drop Eb open. Anyone have any kind of brain wave/advice for us?. I just dont want to be yet another 6 string band playing metal in this area that went out of style 5 years ago 

infuriating.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Life is about compromising. Just tune up a bit, find a good bassist, and maybe after a little time they'll be willing to tune lower.

You can't expect folks to replace their rigs just for you.

Also, have you considered buying a bass, setting it up for the tuning you want, and offering to let them use it?


----------



## JPhoenix19

What does your band consist of now? Is playing with pre-recorded bass tracks an option?


----------



## OmegaSlayer

lewis said:


> Like I dont really know what to do about it. This area is sooooo far behind musically that everyone would rather just play Rammestein and wear shirts with skulls on.
> 
> I just dont want to be yet another 6 string band playing metal in this area that went out of style 5 years ago
> 
> infuriating.



I would never play in your band because you have this mindset.
The quality and originality of music is not in the tuning.


----------



## JPhoenix19

OmegaSlayer said:


> I would never play in your band because you have this mindset.
> The quality and originality of music is not in the tuning.



Well, I thought about going there but chose not to. I guess since the subject has been broached...

Perhaps the reason people don't want to join your band has little or nothing to do with the tuning. It could be that you (perhaps unintentionally) are coming across to them as elitist, perfectionist, or otherwise closed-minded.

Like Max pointed out, compromise is a very important aspect of being in a band. If you are somehow (even unintentionally) communicating to the potential bassists that you are uncompromising, it could turn them off from wanting to join. People don't like making music with people who are (or come off as) controlling.

Of course, I could be totally off the mark here. I don't know you, after all. Just some things to consider.


----------



## lewis

Its me (1 guitarist), a drummer and a vocalist. Songs are already written and in Drop G on my 8 string (A tuning I already compromised with for the last bassist who looked odds on to join only to just back out all of a sudden). Everyone judging me as not flexible etc couldn't be any more incorrect. All I ever do is try and compromise.

So after spending thousands on a full digital rig, already having compromised loads of times already to get to having a 7 string tuning on an 8 string to try and help bassists, songs that are already written in a certain tuning would have to be changed or sacrificed, all for just 1 guy in the band? and the last member to join?

Where is the balance or fairness in that?. Besides the more we bend over to entice a bassist and cater for them giving them the easiest ride possible, the further away we get from the sound we wanted from the band in the first place. Like originally me and the drummer created this band and we wanted literally 8 string, low tuned (Like Drop D1 type thing). We compromised a little when a good vocalist came on board as he preferred a higher tuning for his vocal range. So we did, and after using G Ive found a sweet spot with it. It works for me and the other 2 members in the band.

But now we have to sacrifice all that again, just for a bassist because they only have their Bass in Standard?. No. Im sorry but thats idiotic.


----------



## JPhoenix19

No need to be defensive. Like I said, I was simply offering some things to consider. My intent wasn't to label or judge you. If those things don't apply to you then that's that.

At any rate, my main recommendation is to consider using backing tracks for bass until you could find a bassist. While that could be a pain in the rear (recording the tracks, setting the drummer up with a click track to keep with the bass tracks) it could also pay off if cor some reason you're not able to find a bassist for a long period of time. Also, having the parts already recorded could help a new bassist learn the parts quicker.


----------



## Lokasenna

There's a reason all the guys with 4-string basses keep turning you down - a standard bass is going to need suspension-bridge cables for strings to hit Drop G, and will probably sound like muddy garbage by the time it gets there. The scale length doesn't work.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Lokasenna said:


> There's a reason all the guys with 4-string basses keep turning you down - a standard bass is going to need suspension-bridge cables for strings to hit Drop G, and will probably sound like muddy garbage by the time it gets there. The scale length doesn't work.



There's not really a difference between 95% of 5 and 6 string basses and traditional 4 string basses. I've tuned 34" and 35" scale basses that low and it's certainly doable with the right strings and rig, not to mention setup tweaks. 

I just don't see a bassist making the investment in all that, expensive strings, specialized cabs, permanent mods to their instruments, etc. for a new band. 

Guitar is easy, it's all overtones and transients with minimal fundamental, bass is the opposite which makes it much more difficult to get that low.

That's why I recommended providing the gear. The basics aren't too expensive if you shop used and are willing to put some work in. A cheapo 35" scale 5-string, a new pickup, strings, a SS bass amp over 600 watts, a good cab. All used you're looking at maybe $800 if you do your shopping right. 

Also, have you considered tuning the bass in unison? It wouldn't require the specialized gear and with the right tone sounds great. I know a few bands where they have the bassist play in the same octave.


----------



## akinari

Why not go back to the Eb tuning and have the bass in the same octave? Or just do what Max was talking about - get a bass and set it up. I think every guitarist needs a bass of their own.


----------



## Lokasenna

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's not really a difference between 95% of 5 and 6 string basses and traditional 4 string basses. I've tuned 34" and 35" scale basses that low and it's certainly doable with the right strings and rig, not to mention setup tweaks.
> 
> I just don't see a bassist making the investment in all that, expensive strings, specialized cabs, permanent mods to their instruments, etc. for a new band.



Fair enough. I have enough trouble getting the B string on my SRX505 to behave, I couldn't even imagine going lower.



> Also, have you considered tuning the bass in unison? It wouldn't require the specialized gear and with the right tone sounds great. I know a few bands where they have the bassist play in the same octave.



Aren't Meshuggah doing this now? In fact, I think I saw something about not even having bass on one of their newer albums since the guitars were so low.


----------



## xero7

You don't need a bass player. Just go play without one and over time one will find you. When tune super low you ll end up fighting over bass frequencies anyway.


----------



## lewis

I should mention i own my own PA and purchased a pod hd for any bassist to use direct to my PA for practices and live if need be so again ive tried compromising in the gear regard too. No disrespect but how much stuff on a plate is expected. If i had a non existant setup and a guitar that i knew was not suited to the advertised bands tuning (everything specified in advert) why get in touch and seem keen only to then time waste about tuning?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lewis said:


> I should mention i own my own PA and purchased a pod hd for any bassist to use direct to my PA for practices and live if need be so again ive tried compromising in the gear regard too. No disrespect but how much stuff on a plate is expected. If i had a non existant setup and a guitar that i knew was not suited to the advertised bands tuning (everything specified in advert) why get in touch and seem keen only to then time waste about tuning?



Sorry, but that's still going to require a bassist with either very oddly specific instruments or the willingness to possibly permanently modify their bass. 

You're the one shopping for bassists, not the other way around. Until you get a following it's going to be a challenge to seek out folks who are willing to jump onboard 100%. 

Time wasters suck, but that's part of the game. You can either compromise further and get a bassist faster or keep waiting things out until the needle in the haystack finds you. 

Musicians pretty much stop reading advertisements after it says what instrument the band is looking for, if that.  

Have you tried the unison route?


----------



## JPhoenix19

You can always get a keyboard player. 

I jest, I jest.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I agree some compromise may be in order. Bassist are already in demand, and there are WAY more uber low ERG players out there than bass players running around tuning below A. 'A' will be the lower end of most guy's willingness to tune (5 string in drop). I once pissed a bass player off by asking him to tune to B for some originals, he refused and we had to move on.

What you could do is get yourself a digitech drop pedal to have on-hand, so whoever shows up can plug into that to match tunings with you - that would make it easy on the guy, therefore he'd be more willing to match your tuning.


----------



## Masoo2

Just asking, have you consider using a backing track for bass live?

That would probably solve most of your issues.

One of you guys could record the bass, or just use a VSTi bass like Trillian, Zombass, Texas Grind, etc...


----------



## lewis

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I agree some compromise may be in order. Bassist are already in demand, and there are WAY more uber low ERG players out there than bass players running around tuning below A. 'A' will be the lower end of most guy's willingness to tune (5 string in drop). I once pissed a bass player off by asking him to tune to B for some originals, he refused and we had to move on.
> 
> What you could do is get yourself a digitech drop pedal to have on-hand, so whoever shows up can plug into that to match tunings with you - that would make it easy on the guy, therefore he'd be more willing to match your tuning.


Yeah the last bassist to show an interest and then not....has an octave pedal plus the Pod HD i purchased for his use includes a polyphonic pitch shift feature to help with the tuning situation. He still saw it as hassle even though i offered everything. I mean im willing to make it such a piece of piss to join this band..yet its still not good enough. I wish others had it made it this easy for me to join bands in the past blimey. Instead i worked damn hard and purchased all my gear myself. I wouldnt expect someone to provide and offer to me what i have to others.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lewis said:


> I wouldnt expect someone to provide and offer to me what i have to others.



And that's the problem.

Metal guitarists who tune low are in great supply relative to bassists who actively tune that low. 

The term "beggars can't be choosers" comes to mind. 

That's how it's always been, unfortunately. As others have said there are numerous workarounds to at least get you on stage, start there and with any luck someone will seek you guys out once you're drawing a crowd.


----------



## aesthyrian

You use 8 strings, forget about the bassist for the time being, or forever. Animals as Leaders uses a backing track for the bass live, as did Intervals.

Do what you want to do, and find others that want to do the same or similar. If your artistic vision involves that specific tuning, then go for it. Just be happy it's only a bassist you lack. Plus, once/if you start to get gigs and such, then all of a sudden you will find those same non-motivated bassist are more than willing to tune to whatever you want, all of a sudden.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Another reason I tune to my 8 to drop E


----------



## jonsick

Sorry to sound like the bearer of bad news, but expecting a bassist to tune that low is a big ask. I'm sure it's possible, but it would require them to fork out for a new set of strings (£30 or so, maybe more). Plus a set up as the nut will definitely require cutting or even replacing. And even then, they're playing on train tracks.

Hell, I have declined a couple of bands based on tuning and I'm a guitarist. The expectation to fork out money for an 8 string simply to only ever end up using the top three strings anyway didn't sit right with me. 

As a thought though, are you sure you need a bassist? Maybe another 8-string guitarist could do the trick just as well? Dark Tranquility play live without a bassist all the time, sounds fine!


----------



## TedEH

lewis said:


> too low for their 4 string basses
> ...
> This area is sooooo far behind musically that everyone would rather just play Rammestein and wear shirts with skulls on.
> ...
> Like I wouldnt even consider Drop G low in this day and age.
> ...
> I just dont want to be yet another 6 string band playing metal in this area that went out of style 5 years ago
> ...
> No disrespect but how much stuff on a plate is expected.



As someone who's a bassist more than a guitarist, downtuning a bass that far can be frustrating even if it's technically possible. It takes a lot away from the feel of a bass, IMO.

But moreso than that, I'd be more concerned about the attitude you've taken. I'd be less than willing to join your band, not because of the tuning, but because you're inflexible and you've treated bassists like you're doing them a favor by letting them join you. Bassists don't want to just stand around and inaudibly support other people's ideas, they want to contribute, be heard, etc. Music is collaborative. I think if you improve your attitude you'll eventually find someone who complements what you've got so far. If you absolutely can't compromise on things like what tuning to play it, then it's on you to wait until the right person comes along.


----------



## scottro202

I'm going to offer a more interesting approach. Get one of these, slap a pickup on it and find someone to play it. Low tunings + you'll get brownie points to anyone who's a fan of Richard Wagner:







Electric basses are so 5 years ago.


----------



## lewis

TedEH said:


> As someone who's a bassist more than a guitarist, downtuning a bass that far can be frustrating even if it's technically possible. It takes a lot away from the feel of a bass, IMO.
> 
> But moreso than that, I'd be more concerned about the attitude you've taken. I'd be less than willing to join your band, not because of the tuning, but because you're inflexible and you've treated bassists like you're doing them a favor by letting them join you. Bassists don't want to just stand around and inaudibly support other people's ideas, they want to contribute, be heard, etc. Music is collaborative. I think if you improve your attitude you'll eventually find someone who complements what you've got so far. If you absolutely can't compromise on things like what tuning to play it, then it's on you to wait until the right person comes along.



Its because songs are already written and finished in Drop G. As Ive explained.


----------



## TedEH

I get that, I just meant that the tone of your comments could be off-putting to potential bassists. Demonstrating that you're willing to compromise or allow some creative input, or at least respectfully consider or discuss those things, will net you more interested applicants, rather than getting defensive or insulting other parts of your local scene when someone doesn't want to just follow your lead. Just my


----------



## cwhitey2

Have the bass player tune up.


----------



## Lokasenna

This might be worth noting, unless someone already did:

Your dropped G: 49Hz. 
Bass E: 41Hz.

You ARE the bass player.


----------



## indreku

yes, getting a bass player with the correct bass is going to be hard, know from my own experience.

But I do recommend, if the vocals can handle it, maybe do drop E/D on the 8 string, get a bass player with a 4 string bass and let them play in drop D or standard E in unison with you guys.
You will still have huge balls and the option of getting a bass player.


Also not many bass players are willing to cough up 1700&#8364; to get a multiscale bass, that can handle the tuning + upgrading their bass rig to handle the tuning(a lot of guitar stuff will be needed to make the bass more audible) for still evolving band.

if you want to keep playing in Drop G and play unison with the bass, think of buying a short scale bass, and tuning it up -http://www.thomann.de/gb/fender_sq_mikey_way_mustang.htm. 
Also one more option get this: Ibanez SRC6-WNF - Thomann UK, tune it up and get a second guitar player to play it.....

there are millions of options, but a lot of adjustment need to be done, since the market is as it is.


----------



## jonsick

Another option, find a keyboardist who will do the low end bass with a synth. Not necessarily a bass guitar sound, but a dirty bass pad or something.


----------



## drgamble

Having spent 20+years in bands, the only thing I can add is that for the most part I have never been able to do exactly what I want to do. Band members are a major contributing factor to this. I've found that to make things work it always takes a ton of compromise. You can't expect to model yourself off of musicians like Misha or Tosin because they had a big following or label support to do what they want to do. Most of us mere mortals have to deal with the cards that are dealt. I hate to say, but you might be better off trying to find someone and start from scratch with the songs. I know this sounds ridiculous, but it would be the same thing if you brought in another vocalist. Maybe down the line you could work in the material you have now, maybe not. Things always get tricky with bands when you start replacing members and in my experience rarely works. I've always had to start from scratch and work with all of the members so that everyone is part of it. You have to work with what you got, you may want to play super technical prog metal, but if you can't find the members that are capable and willing, you have to do something else. Just my 2 cents, good luck.


----------



## TheDrumEquation

lewis said:


> Its because songs are already written and finished in Drop G. As Ive explained.


 
I personally would say that you should go for the backing track route.

Make your band known, show people what you got. Don't let one member stop you from making music and showing everyone. If you impress people, you will have them knocking on your door to play in your band.


----------



## GunpointMetal

just do the backing track thing if you really need the bass live. Musicians are, on the whole, fickle, self-involved, and stubborn (I know, I'm all of those things at times). I've been looking for a second guitar for 7 YEARS (!) but I'm certainly not going to to stop making the music I want in the tunings I want on the instruments I want to accommodate a player that isn't of the same mindset, that would be worse for the band than just continuing on with one guitarist and the occasional back track. I've been in bands tuned to A and lower for 13-14 years and with the right strings and set-up, most 34"-35" basses play JUST FINE in those tunings. But I've also auditioned bass players in the past that would get salty when I mentioned that their crudded up, four-year old strings would need to be changed before we record or play shows....maybe its bassists...


----------



## lewis

GunpointMetal said:


> just do the backing track thing if you really need the bass live. Musicians are, on the whole, fickle, self-involved, and stubborn (I know, I'm all of those things at times). I've been looking for a second guitar for 7 YEARS (!) but I'm certainly not going to to stop making the music I want in the tunings I want on the instruments I want to accommodate a player that isn't of the same mindset, that would be worse for the band than just continuing on with one guitarist and the occasional back track. I've been in bands tuned to A and lower for 13-14 years and with the right strings and set-up, most 34"-35" basses play JUST FINE in those tunings. But I've also auditioned bass players in the past that would get salty when I mentioned that their crudded up, four-year old strings would need to be changed before we record or play shows....maybe its bassists...



see this seems to describe people in my area 100%. Compromise is a TWO WAY street. Im not going to spend thousands of pounds, and thousands of hours researching what I need to do to pull of lower tunings and modern music coupled with playing and writing for a band, only for a bassist to simply turn up, say "No" and everyone has to buckle because they are too precious to at least sit and discuss options. Especially when Ive already buckled a few times with tunings to try and make it easier, and even purchased yet more gear to let them use (in most cases guys round here dont own any Amps/Cabs and can barely travel around (lack of car), let alone be expected to turn up with an Axe Fx II.)

I think it is bassists tbh, sorry if that offends anyone. My last band who was getting really big (we played Bloodstock etc) had a bassist start dictating tunings and we all buckled to keep him sweet. Stupid because he had a 6 STRING Bass when he was saying this.

Im going to try the Drop E route again so I can as least advertise bassists can use Standard tuning. If that doesnt work after a few months then Screw bassists. Back to Drop G and backing/click tracks will be the route I go.


----------



## TedEH

lewis said:


> Im not going to spend thousands of pounds, and thousands of hours researching what I need to do to pull of lower tunings and modern music coupled with playing and writing for a band[...]



If you're not willing to figure out it, why do you expect a bassist to be willing to do it for you? It's your music, you want it a particular way, it's on you to figure out how to do that, not potential bassists who haven't joined your project yet.



lewis said:


> Screw bassists


(See my previous point about attitude.)


----------



## lewis

TedEH said:


> If you're not willing to figure out it, why do you expect a bassist to be willing to do it for you? It's your music, you want it a particular way, it's on you to figure out how to do that, not potential bassists who haven't joined your project yet.
> 
> 
> (See my previous point about attitude.)




"*If that doesnt work* after a few months then Screw bassists"

End of the day most people would do this. I cant waste time waiting for the "perfect scenario" because it wont happen, just like a bassist shouldnt expect that same perfect scenario to present itself in a band opportunity. So far no one has been willing to talk through compromises (from both sides) so if that carries on, yes screw Bassists and anyone else who cant sit down like an adult and try to find a solution.


----------



## GunpointMetal

I'm pretty sure its a reason so many people have gone the Bulb route and just do what they want, get it recorded awesome, get some online fan-backing, and then potential band members pretty much either want to play whats there or GTFO. I personally don't have to time for musicians who only want to do whats safe, and feel pretty lucky to have found a bassist and drummer whose motto seems to be "Let's try it and see."


----------



## noUser01

I got a friend in your area that was having similar problems. Sounds like a Norfolk issue, best leave. 

Really though, I would suggest just recording bass tracks and using backing tracks with a click live. It works for a lot of bands and I think you'd be better off taking that route rather than waiting around for someone to magically fill that spot for you. Don't let it hold you back from making music!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

scottro202 said:


> I'm going to offer a more interesting approach. Get one of these, slap a pickup on it and find someone to play it. Low tunings + you'll get brownie points to anyone who's a fan of Richard Wagner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric basses are so 5 years ago.



Didn't knew Dinklage played violin


----------



## BenSolace

As the sole songwriter, sound tech, monitor engineer and producer of my band I say go the backing track route until a bass player finds you - maybe they never will, but to be fair bass players are so few and far between as mentioned you might stay this way for a while. Also, as mentioned, plenty of bands operate with bass on backing track so you won't be alone. You'll also find that a bass player with gear/playing not suited to your tuning will sound worse than a well made backing track. My opinion is that if your band has established a musical direction, one member coming in at the end shouldn't expect to completely re-direct you musically - if he's not cool with that, he wont join, and that's the end of that. Nobody hurts.

My band was active years before any other members joined as a recording only outfit, but when I decided I wanted to play live again I wanted to play with real musicians rather than tracks. That being said, I wouldn't have hesitated to use tracks if I couldnt find the right people, nor would I now.

I feel that, this being the case, I have the earned the right to be the "boss" and have the final say in most matters. This is probably going to upset a lot of people on this thread, but this arrangement is no secret to the other members - they are stellar live musicians and I couldn't imagine, nor would I willlingly, play live without them, but the truth remains that the band wouldn't exist without me at the helm. Plenty of bands operate this way (in fact most of the bands I enjoy the most, coincidentally) so in my eyes you're not being a dick by standing your ground. The compromise you might have to make *is* using tracks rather than having a bass player.


----------



## lewis

BenHughesDS said:


> As the sole songwriter, sound tech, monitor engineer and producer of my band I say go the backing track route until a bass player finds you - maybe they never will, but to be fair bass players are so few and far between as mentioned you might stay this way for a while. Also, as mentioned, plenty of bands operate with bass on backing track so you won't be alone. You'll also find that a bass player with gear/playing not suited to your tuning will sound worse than a well made backing track. My opinion is that if your band has established a musical direction, one member coming in at the end shouldn't expect to completely re-direct you musically - if he's not cool with that, he wont join, and that's the end of that. Nobody hurts.
> 
> My band was active years before any other members joined as a recording only outfit, but when I decided I wanted to play live again I wanted to play with real musicians rather than tracks. That being said, I wouldn't have hesitated to use tracks if I couldnt find the right people, nor would I now.
> 
> I feel that, this being the case, I have the earned the right to be the "boss" and have the final say in most matters. This is probably going to upset a lot of people on this thread, but this arrangement is no secret to the other members - they are stellar live musicians and I couldn't imagine, nor would I willlingly, play live without them, but the truth remains that the band wouldn't exist without me at the helm. Plenty of bands operate this way (in fact most of the bands I enjoy the most, coincidentally) so in my eyes you're not being a dick by standing your ground. The compromise you might have to make *is* using tracks rather than having a bass player.



I couldnt agree more with this post. Very well said. I agree 100%


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, have you considered tuning the bass in unison?


I was just going to post this-tuning the bass like a "reverse baritone" not "piccolo" but a bit higher than usual.


----------



## GalacticDeath

lewis said:


> Like I wouldnt even consider Drop G low in this day and age.





lewis said:


> I just dont want to be yet another 6 string band playing metal in this area that went out of style 5 years ago
> 
> infuriating.



lol pretty sure this is the reason why you can't find a bassist.

strong attitude there buddy


----------



## Veldar

As a bassist I don't like tuning down it gets really flabby really fast unlike guitar and bass strings cost heaps so I just keep my bass in standard and when I play in my Drop C death metal band I use a capo


----------



## GunpointMetal

Veldar said:


> As a bassist I don't like tuning down it gets really flabby really fast unlike guitar and bass strings cost heaps so I just keep my bass in standard and when I play in my Drop C death metal band I use a capo



You couldn't play bass in my drop C band, hahaha! Especially not if "strings are expensive" is the reasoning. So are drum heads, but drummers don't get to not buy new ones or play like a sally because of it. Do you use an extra thick tone or an octave pedal to get down in the range a bass should be in? Drop C isn't even low.

To the OP: If this is your art, never compromise. If this a new-school groove metal band to get your jiblets jiggled by the local metal hoes, tune up and play thrash like all those other 6-string bands that went out of style years ago.


----------



## Locrain

Veldar said:


> As a bassist I don't like tuning down it gets really flabby really fast unlike guitar and bass strings cost heaps so I just keep my bass in standard and when I play in my Drop C death metal band I use a capo



I have never had any trouble at all with a bass being flabby at A or above. That's standard dropped tuning for a 5-string.


----------



## buriedoutback

We replaced our ex-bass player with a roland gr20 pedal/midi pickup on my other guitarist's guitar. Now he can play piano, strings, synth, etc along with, or instead of guitar. For our album, he played the piano himself (he's amazingly talented) but live he uses the pedalboard. Makes us sound kinda like Fleshgod Apocalypse-ish.

We are working at using the album tracks live with a click, but the roland pedalboard is a great stop-gap.

h ttp://www.roland.ca/products/gr-20/


----------



## lewis

GunpointMetal said:


> You couldn't play bass in my drop C band, hahaha! Especially not if "strings are expensive" is the reasoning. So are drum heads, but drummers don't get to not buy new ones or play like a sally because of it. Do you use an extra thick tone or an octave pedal to get down in the range a bass should be in? Drop C isn't even low.
> 
> To the OP: If this is your art, never compromise. If this a new-school groove metal band to get your jiblets jiggled by the local metal hoes, tune up and play thrash like all those other 6-string bands that went out of style years ago.



Hahaha this!!!


----------



## Veldar

GunpointMetal said:


> You couldn't play bass in my drop C band, hahaha! Especially not if "strings are expensive" is the reasoning. So are drum heads, but drummers don't get to not buy new ones or play like a sally because of it. Do you use an extra thick tone or an octave pedal to get down in the range a bass should be in? Drop C isn't even low.
> 
> To the OP: If this is your art, never compromise. If this a new-school groove metal band to get your jiblets jiggled by the local metal hoes, tune up and play thrash like all those other 6-string bands that went out of style years ago.



Right ...., I use a 6 string bass in standard  capo at first fret sounds great, also I only have one bass (Bongo 6 string) so I need it to do all my non death metal needs, which is most of my playing



Locrain said:


> I have never had any trouble at all with a bass being flabby at A or above. That's standard dropped tuning for a 5-string.



I use a fairly light gauge for my B (125) so it does get floppy when I go down to A, didn't have that problem on my old Warwick bass with the brand/gauge of strings.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Shoulda specified it was a six! that actually makes sense.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

akinari said:


> Why not go back to the Eb tuning and have the bass in the same octave? Or just do what Max was talking about - get a bass and set it up. I think every guitarist needs a bass of their own.



 

You could have a setup similar Meshuggah where the bassist uses a 5 string, but the 4th string matches the lowest note of the guitars and has the option to go a 4th or 5th lower depending on the tuning. So if the guitars are in drop G, the bassist could tune to D, *G*, D, G, C where the bolded G is the same octave as the guitars, then has the low D like a regular 4 string in drop D. Hell, you could even just use a 4 string and skip the high C. 

I feel like a _lot_ more people would be willing to drop two strings from standard to fit with your music as opposed to buying new gear or trying a whole new setup


----------



## gujukal

As people mentioned, tune a bit lower and let the bassist tune in the same octave. Will probably sound better live, since most basses will probably struggle with intonation and tuning in drop G.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Lol'ing at all the "drop G is so low bass guitars won't be able to do it" comments.....


----------



## lewis

GunpointMetal said:


> Lol'ing at all the "drop G is so low bass guitars won't be able to do it" comments.....



tell me about it haha


----------



## TedEH

Sure, 'cause nobody's ever picky about the feel and setup of their instruments, right? 

I mean, this is the same forum/group of people that complain that the Gibson 7 strings are terrible because the scale length is too short for even standard tuning, but now laughs when a bassist doesn't want to have to choose between a flabby setup or playing on monstrously large strings...

They have as much right to prefer not tuning down as you do to prefer tuning down.


----------



## scottro202

Jesus Mary and Joseph you people get butthurt about guitar tunings like people get butthurt about politics


----------



## GunpointMetal

TedEH said:


> Sure, 'cause nobody's ever picky about the feel and setup of their instruments, right?
> 
> I mean, this is the same forum/group of people that complain that the Gibson 7 strings are terrible because the scale length is too short for even standard tuning, but now laughs when a bassist doesn't want to have to choose between a flabby setup or playing on monstrously large strings...
> 
> They have as much right to prefer not tuning down as you do to prefer tuning down.



But if someone absolutely wanted to play in a seven-string tuning, they probably wouldn't buy a 24.5" scale instrument to begin with. Or if they insisted on playing it, they would invest in the strings/set-up to make it work. You can set-up an instrument just about however you want and have it playable as long as you know what you want and how to get it. I've seen 35" scale basses go a whole octave down and still be quite playable. If a bassist says "I want to be in your band, but you'll have to tune up to meet me, even though you've already done a bunch of other stuff." it would be same as a band that adds a second guitar player, but he won't match the tuning. Unless you're Tosin or Evan Brewer, you don't get that say coming into a project thats already running. If nobody wants to play the material, OP should just backtrack it till the right guy shows up, with his bass set-up to a tuning most 5-strings can handle easily.


----------



## iron blast

I played bass in a deathcore band with 3 8 string guitarist tuned EADADGBE . I tuned my bass in drop A and was having a blast I could use the A as a weapon or to play the notes they used this kept me from having to buy a new amp or strings granted I use Daddario tension balanced strings with a 145 b so no flubbyness. You can pick up a used Ibanez btb 5 or 6 string used and record backing tracks for now just tab out all your bass lines then if you guys find a bassist you will have a bass he can buy off you later that's already setup to go.all you will need then is a Ampeg 4x10 and a appropriate power amp to run that pod HD thru and you will sound devastating.


----------



## Action

Sorry dude, you picked a weird tuning that's just outside the comfort range of most players. it's also just outside what you can do without modifying the setup a bit in ways that most people are just uncomfortable with. You get what goes with it. If the tuning is that important, mention it in the ad, mention it at the start of the first interaction. Less bad leads in the first place might help. You're looking for someone adventurous or already obsessed with downtuning, or who is comfortable modding his instrument or paying a tech to. I don't really think it's that common. So understand that and don't lose hope and think about how you word your ad, who you're trying to appeal to, and how you approach people. Very unfortunate that it is taking months.

I just set up and strung a bass even lower than G, and I had no idea there was any sort of demand for this -_- guess I should get a bigger amp and find some people who want to play.


----------



## A-Branger

I might be late to this topic, but here is my point of view as a bass player I have been since 15yrs

bass players are an animal in extinction lol..... sadly we are not that many, so always is going to be hard to find one. And by bass player I mean an actual bass player, someone who make the choice to play bass and learn it properly and love it, not a guitar player who just bought one for "why not"... 

so we are few of us out there. Out of those few, the ones who play Metal, are less. And out of those, the ones who play Progressive music are even less. So having so many to say "no" to you, can be not due to the "weird" tuning, but could be by the style of music itself. For my I see progressive as a more challenging "hard" to play metal genre, so maybe they dont have the level to do so?... or the will to play it?

On my audio eng school back home I was the "go to" guy for everyones final project as I had a Dream Theater cover band, play jazz and I could read scores. So they knew they could trow whatever at me and I would learn it.

In Australia on my other audio school, I was probably 1 out of like 3 bass players. The onlyone with a 5 string, and again the only one who knew how to "play" not just 4 root notes.

Now for the tuning part:

for you guitar players to tune down its easy and appealing. Lots of different scale guitars out there, lots of string gauges to try on. And the low sound of a ERG its great!, sounds mean.

For a bass, its awful. String gauge is almost non-existing. Go to a music store, ask for 5 string sets and chances are that 98% of them are the same gauge. plus if they have more than 2 different options for 5 strings. 

Low notes are not that appealing as you might think. B is pretty low, going down more than A is going into "rumble" territory. You really nee an amp that can play the real low freq, not just the harmonics. Such a low register is only good for long notes IMO, to play fast stuff its not only hard with a big string, but its hard to hear/understand/enjoy. I play on standard B 5 string, and play fast stuff on the lower 4 frets of the B its not really enjoyable. I cant imagine to go lower than that

Also you have to remember than ok, they might change their strings/tuning/ect. But for me the problem is not so much to change or ad a new rig. Is the fact that I have to change my setting in order to play your 4 songs. So I get home and I cant play anything else on that bass anymore. I dont know any band who plays that that I could learn a cover from/get tabs. So for me even to think to drop tune to A its annoying. In fact (this is just me) to "drop tune" my bass to either A, or more annoying D (as I play 5 string), is something I would hate to do as I dont play guitar, I dont have the need of bar chords, I havent "learn" my fretboard in that tuning. I would be pressing the wrong frets all the time lol

with a drop pedal I prob wont have an issue playing in your band if I really like the music. But I can easily see why not many want to do so. Specially those with a 4 string bass. In a 5 string I only have to drop my lowB string (and the whole bass) a couple of steps, or maybe one plus the "drop tune". But on a 4 string it means to get the lower 4 strings of a 5 string set, so change nut/strings/tuning/ plus you would be eliminating my G string that Im already used to. So its a bigger no-no 

In all honesty, like others say. You prob wont find a bass player, he might find you.

If I where you, just tune down your guitar to your D setting and get a second 8 string guitar player and done. That low D on your guitar is the same note/frequency as the D on the low string of a 5 string bass. So stick with that. There are waaaaaaay more chances to you to find another 8 string guitar player, than its to find a bass player whiling to tune down


----------



## GunpointMetal

this thread makes bassists look like bigger whiners than drummers.....


----------



## Miek

I don't think it's whiny to not want to perform moderate modifications to your instrument to play someone else's low-ass tuning


----------



## elkinz

I play a 6 string bass in a band that uses 8 strings, they tune to standard F# and drop E. 
I just tune my top 5 strings up a step to be in unison, and then leave my B string in B. That way all of the strings on my bass match the 8 string notes  except I have the low B to chuck it up every now and then.

But honestly, playing in unison is sick because it sounds like one GINORMOUS riff with 3 players in unison with different tones. 

saves money and time and opens your options a lot, tuning up a step isn't hard for any bassist. 4 stringers can too!


----------



## Rizzo

Such a low and specific tuning is narrowing your options quite a lot.
I would either transpose the tuning up (coming from the fact you said songs are written already) or tell the bassist to tune up (by the way, tuning up will give the whole mix a lot more clarity. see Meshuggah's approach).

Either way, good music is not defined by tuning. I wouldn't kill myself for the right to play in drop G exactly.


----------



## GunpointMetal

Music is written, band is ready to go, songs are finished. Anybody coming in now is going to have to adapt to what exists and would be kind of an ass to expect the band to work around what they're tuning to. A "musician" bassist would be able to play along whether he retuned or not, but its not jazz/blues/dad-rock and that low rumble is probably necessary to creating the atmosphere and feel that exists in the material, as-written.


----------



## elkinz

I had heaps of songs written and riffs written in drop B before my band formed - recorded and everything. 

But I still redid them in F# standard with my buddies for the band. And it was fun redoing the songs with fresh perspectives and also the ideas from my new band mates.


Idk I think youll find that flexibility is a two way street, and for the bassist to be flexible - you have to be flexible too, and youll probably have to compromise between yourself and whoever plays bass. Otherwise it limits your options quite a lot


----------



## Alex79

A_Branger speaks the truth here.

My 2c: 
Any serious musician should be able to transpose a song to suit the instruments of the ensemble. Jazzers do it all the time on the fly, to match brass sections or singers. With metal guitars I guess it really boils down to changing the tuning. Elkinz already pointed out that that can also open up new perspectives and enrich the creative process. I simply can't believe a good song only "works" in a certain tuning.

Refusing to change the tuning sounds a bit like a meathead attitude to me, sorry. 

The key thing to remember is that flexibility in general goes a long way to finding band members.


----------



## larry

too lazy to read every post, but i'd like to rant a little.. 

been in the op's situation before, was in a band that tuned: drop-G and drop-A. even with a laid-back/welcoming approach, I found that most people weren't confident enough in their own creativity to write/play to our material. some were honest about it, while others simply didn't fit --which was ok. we'd just move on. a minimal level of proficiency was expected, but nothing drastic. just be able to play/contribute on your own and be willing to practice. actually, practice is very important. 

I don't think it's immediately necessary to change tunings to suit a situation. I find differences in whole steps more manageable over half steps, however. in my case, I'd take extra time to learn the material and see what I can add to it using what I already know. approaching auditions, i'd try to get ahold of any type of recording available so i'd have something prepared. i'd at least give it a good hard shake before giving up. I tend to focus on the fact that its up to me to make it work, especially with a project I like. generally, I don't expect any concessions outside of what's previously arranged and the usual congenial welcome.

the best and worst part about being in a band is relying on other people. seems like too many 'perfect coincidences' need to happen for it to work. when it does work, its great and I do miss it. I wouldn't worry about changing tunings or re-writing material. I know it's tough when everyone else is ready to play shows, move forward, etc.. just try to move on with what you have until the right people find you. we made the mistake of 'forcing it' with too much compromise and ended up dissolving.


----------



## A-Branger

GunpointMetal said:


> Music is written, band is ready to go, songs are finished. Anybody coming in now is going to have to adapt to what exists and would be kind of an ass to expect the band to work around what they're tuning to. A "musician" bassist would be able to play along whether he retuned or not, but its not jazz/blues/dad-rock and that low rumble is probably necessary to creating the atmosphere and feel that exists in the material, as-written.



I do agree on you on the fact that they are your songs, or better said your bands songs. So anyone who wish to join the band would have to deal with the fact that those songs are already written. Yes, as a part of a band you need to "compromise", but I would say that would be for the next songs to be written with the new guy, for now you have your songs, so they should be the one compromising first. So stick with your songs. To find a bass player is gonna be hard, but if one comes by that really digs your music, he wont have problem to adapt to it..... its jsut due to reasons already said before, is gonna be hard to find


----------



## A-Branger

GunpointMetal said:


> this thread makes bassists look like bigger whiners than drummers.....



yeah we might come accross as whiny, but I come back to my point

grab a 7 or 8 string guitar...... tune to E1....jam with it.... its awesome to play it


grab a 4 or 5 string bass...... tune to E0.....jam with it....... not so awesome to play anymore right?


----------



## odibrom

May I ask why does the bass player needs to have the same tuning as the guitar? A bass and a guitar are two completely different sounding instruments. The difference is big enough to make the same played note be heard by both instruments.

Here's the thing, I play a 7 string guitar in a band with regular tuning, from low B to high E. The bass player has a 4 string bass with half step down on all strings. WE PLAY IN TUNE WITH EACH OTHER, go figure... I already played with him with my 8 stringer and my lower note was a half step higher than his... and we played in tune!

Some times we find that my guitar gets in conflict we the bass sound, so we work in order to experiment new approaches to his or my playing so we both get heard... and we get it to work. So me with an ERG and he with a regular 4 stringer in regular tuning (half step down ain't much) and we make it functional. There is no need for matching tuning, only for matching music and that can be arranged.


----------



## A-Branger

odibrom said:


> May I ask why does the bass player needs to have the same tuning as the guitar? A bass and a guitar are two completely different sounding instruments. The difference is big enough to make the same played note be heard by both instruments.
> 
> Here's the thing, I play a 7 string guitar in a band with regular tuning, from low B to high E. The bass player has a 4 string bass with half step down on all strings. WE PLAY IN TUNE WITH EACH OTHER, go figure... I already played with him with my 8 stringer and my lower note was a half step higher than his... and we played in tune!
> 
> Some times we find that my guitar gets in conflict we the bass sound, so we work in order to experiment new approaches to his or my playing so we both get heard... and we get it to work. So me with an ERG and he with a regular 4 stringer in regular tuning (half step down ain't much) and we make it functional. There is no need for matching tuning, only for matching music and that can be arranged.



hence why lots of ppl here are saying to make the bass player to tune at the same of his 8 string guitar, and/or jsut play in the same octave Like meshuga does. His 4th string is the same as the 8 string of the guitar, so any riff there he plays in unison. Unless the guitar players goes to "7 string" territory, he then goes to his normal 5th string which is an octave lower than the regular 7 string


IMO if your band plays in standar 7 string B. Then your bass player should have a 5 string to go with your B. Of course he can go with the same octave B than you, but it will sound better going an octave lower. Nothing wrong with both settups, but generally bass should go an octave lower in order to add the lower note of the chord. The problem comes when ERG and de-tuned 8 string guitars that makes the "octave lower bass" approach far to low to be enjoyable for a bass player, and to actually add something to the music. Thats the grey area we are debating here.


you can have any weird tuning that you want on your bass. I have played songs on my standard BEADG tuning while the guitar was in standdar C and other song with drop D or C#. And Im fine, I just needed to re-write and learn the new fret positions to acomodate for it. As long as you can play the same lower note as the guitar would (ideally the octave lower, or same) then you should be fine.

The thing with keeping the same tuning as the guitar comes with being eassy to translate your playing. Like in a jam session I can see what the guitar player is doing and I just mimic what hes doing, instead of thinking "my low string is 2 steps higuer, my 4th string is one, my 3rd is one an half... etc". Also depending on your style of Metal and the riff you are playing, you might wont be able to play it if you dont tune the same. Think about if you make a riff using your low B as a core muting chunk while you press all other sequences of notes in betweens yours "0-0-0-0". How your bass player with a Eb-Ab-Db-Gb is gonna follow that?, unless he wont play the "0", then the riff wont have the same punch


----------



## lewis

UPDATE:

We did find a bassist who is now on board and a permanent fixture. The guy is a total legend and even travels 60 miles every weekend for a practice. We really scored lucky with him.

He has a LTD 5 string bass which is amazing. He didnt even mention tunings or anything regards to the tuning we are in being a problem. He asked what we were using and the tabs for the tracks. Then turned up to the first audition with thicker gauges, tuned to our tuning (I think though he has his Low an octave lower so we might be able to make it easier for him by doing the Meshuggah thing. Hadnt thought about that until reading above /\ ) Had the tracks learnt and everything sounded great.

He has also brought an expertise in live lighting (he does it for a job) and also backing track/computer/sample sounds live too which is awesome.

To add too, my tuning really isnt that low for all the guys saying it is in this thread. Im on an 8 string yes BUT Ive tuned right up to Drop G# on it so its way above standard tuning for an 8 string which gives me way better tension. Sadly yes the high string is more prone to break now but everything still sounds way better and my newest track the low is even tuned even higher to Ab for a standard power chord setup. All this is way above Drop E or standard 8 string tuning. So Ive certainly made it easier for guys to play with this.


----------



## GunpointMetal

A-Branger said:


> yeah we might come accross as whiny, but I come back to my point
> 
> grab a 7 or 8 string guitar...... tune to E1....jam with it.... its awesome to play it
> 
> 
> grab a 4 or 5 string bass...... tune to E0.....jam with it....... not so awesome to play anymore right?



It really depends on what you want to do. I play an 8 in drop E, our bassist plays a six-string tuned down to E0 standard. That was his idea, so he invested in the proper strings and a set-up, and his bass plays like a dream from a performance perspective. He's got the same tension/action as you would have in a B-standard tuning. Admittedly, there are some caveats to amplification in that range, but he has a good grasp on when to stay in my octave, and when to rattle bowels. A bassist CAN play most music in standard tuning, but we're talking heavy stuff here, where that octave banger is necessary from time to time.

OP, cool you found a bassist!


----------



## odibrom

A-Branger: my band is a power trio, so the guitar and bass lines are different and complementary to each other, which allows for everyone to be heard nicelly. It also allows for the bass player to keep his tuning as he wants. We are not in the game that we have to do the same thing to be punchier or heavier or whatever and we don't loose the groove, by the way.

lewis: good to know everything worked out.


----------



## A-Branger

cool, if it works for you guys then great happy days  it is just thats not the case for everyone else, so in other music styles you cant get away with the bass player being in a waaay different tuning as the guitars. That was my point, not taking a go at your band


awesome Lewis! glad you found someone. Go record some track and share some music


----------



## elkinz

woohoo! nice one man. He sounds pretty on to it if he shows prepared like that


----------



## lewis

elkinz said:


> woohoo! nice one man. He sounds pretty on to it if he shows prepared like that



yeah he really is. Quality guy. He is one of those musicians thats had experience playing everything. Done Folk metal, random Funeral/doom sounding stuff, hard trance/metal mash ups, Jazz, blues.
Very good track record.

Also he has his bass tuned so that the low is an octave below, and the next is the same octave as me so he can pick and choose what octave to be in. Pretty cool. He is a fan of the material and just seems really enthusiastic. Defo got lucky with this guy, especially as before it was a nightmare hence the reason I made this thread haha.

I would be interested to hear more peoples experiences on band member recruitment actually. From both sides of the fence.


----------



## GunpointMetal

lewis said:


> I would be interested to hear more peoples experiences on band member recruitment actually. From both sides of the fence.



I've been looking for a second guitarist to play lead for literally 7 years.... everytime I send them tabs they disappear. Don't know if its the low tuning, the atonality, the dissonance, the lack of (standard) structure or what... might be be all the poop jokes...maybe I smell funny? My GF told me the universe simply will not allow it.


----------



## elkinz

I met my guitarist in the opposition music store to my work. We bought products from each other ahhahhaa. He was playing his tunes in his part of the store one day and I asked if hed email me it so I could jam over it - and he really liked it. And so we met up and started writing and slowly found other members and all of them are amazing people and musicians. The drummer was the hardest to find - we went through heaps of them in trials but found a good buddy who was keen and hes a MACHINE. 

We all have heaps of fun playing which is what matters  Almost done recording an album together!! gigs are a blast, its wicked. 

This was our first gig (my bass wasn't very suited to tuning up so I used a capo - I look like a dick I know hahaha. I soon after got a Ibanez fan fret 6 string and its amazing now.) This gig was insanely fun, first metal gig iv ever done haha. Full house and super rad people with us!~ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PkeDWZZuCk

I don't know how to embed videos


----------



## btbg

Now show him this thread and see how long he wants to stick around.


----------



## lewis

btbg said:


> Now show him this thread and see how long he wants to stick around.



 Christmas has come early? Scrooge?


----------



## robare99

Sell the 8 string and buy a 6 string.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

elkinz said:


> I met my guitarist in the opposition music store to my work. We bought products from each other ahhahhaa. He was playing his tunes in his part of the store one day and I asked if hed email me it so I could jam over it - and he really liked it. And so we met up and started writing and slowly found other members and all of them are amazing people and musicians. The drummer was the hardest to find - we went through heaps of them in trials but found a good buddy who was keen and hes a MACHINE.
> 
> We all have heaps of fun playing which is what matters  Almost done recording an album together!! gigs are a blast, its wicked.
> 
> This was our first gig (my bass wasn't very suited to tuning up so I used a capo - I look like a dick I know hahaha. I soon after got a Ibanez fan fret 6 string and its amazing now.) This gig was insanely fun, first metal gig iv ever done haha. Full house and super rad people with us!~
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PkeDWZZuCk
> 
> I don't know how to embed videos



So cool! I love bands live videos. in fact I also love studio jam sessions and rehearsal space jams.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Unleash The Fury said:


> I also love studio jam sessions and rehearsal space jams.



Yup, those are the best.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, would you be open to the bass player reworking the bass lines to your songs? I've never been a particularly big fan of the bass player just doing what the guitar player does, just one octave lower. I always write bass lines that are sometimes lower, sometimes higher than the guitar lines. Can you not just have a traditionally tuned bass, show the player what the lines you have are, and then let him (or her) mess around and come up with something that sounds good on their instrument? When we take piano songs and arrange them for guitar we do it all the time, so no reason the bass player can't do that with your material. I mean, tuning down shouldn't mean that the whole band literally just plays everything 4.5 steps lower. Typically the idea of tuning down is that you now have an increased range. Let the bass player work in whatever part of the range that sounds good.


----------



## elkinz

Unleash The Fury said:


> So cool! I love bands live videos. in fact I also love studio jam sessions and rehearsal space jams.



Thanks man! Rehearsals are so funny to watch because of all the friendly banter that goes on in between songs


----------



## lewis

Hollowway said:


> Well, would you be open to the bass player reworking the bass lines to your songs? I've never been a particularly big fan of the bass player just doing what the guitar player does, just one octave lower. I always write bass lines that are sometimes lower, sometimes higher than the guitar lines. Can you not just have a traditionally tuned bass, show the player what the lines you have are, and then let him (or her) mess around and come up with something that sounds good on their instrument? When we take piano songs and arrange them for guitar we do it all the time, so no reason the bass player can't do that with your material. I mean, tuning down shouldn't mean that the whole band literally just plays everything 4.5 steps lower. Typically the idea of tuning down is that you now have an increased range. *Let the bass player work in whatever part of the range that sounds good*.



Literally what he does which A) sounds awesome and B) presumably whilst although his low is tuned to match mine, he turned up to first practice not remotely put off or worried by tunings


----------



## oc616

I was one of the guys who tried out for you, the tuning could have been an issue but if I remember it was drop E at the time right?

Norfolk is a bit of a deadzone. I tried sorting a band of this genre out a couple of months ago, tried 4 different drummers and eventually gave up when the 4th one revealed didn't even have his own kit to practice after the 3rd session! I thought "what luck" when I had so many drummers respond to the Soundcloud add about "this is sick, let me try!" and then either couldn't play the style/wanted to change the style/didn't have interest enough to practice. 

I'd love to eventually get into an active band as a guitarist around here, but it's still Killswitch Engage clones and thrash metal addicts. Maybe in 5-10 years I should try again right haha?


----------



## lewis

oc616 said:


> I was one of the guys who tried out for you, the tuning could have been an issue but if I remember it was *drop E at the time right*?
> 
> Norfolk is a bit of a deadzone. I tried sorting a band of this genre out a couple of months ago, tried 4 different drummers and eventually gave up when the 4th one revealed didn't even have his own kit to practice after the 3rd session! I thought "what luck" when I had so many drummers respond to the Soundcloud add about "this is sick, let me try!" and then either couldn't play the style/wanted to change the style/didn't have interest enough to practice.
> 
> I'd love to eventually get into an active band as a guitarist around here, *but it's still Killswitch Engage clones and thrash metal addicts*. Maybe in 5-10 years I should try again right haha?



Hey mate,

yeah thats right but we only did that to make it easier for bassists to try out in auditions as most had 4 strings in standard tuning that were applying. Ok so it would of been an octave above the guitar but at least it would of worked well enough for the duration of an audition.

The tuning long term and plan was always Gb>Ab open. 2 songs were already written in Gb when we were holding auditions. Like I say we just lowered them to E to make standard tuning easier for bass auditions.


and HAHAHA yes! /\  so incredibly accurate to this scene its unreal. Stick with it though, Im sure something will come off. Vocalists are the ones nion impossible to find in my experiences with this area.


----------



## TankJon666

If you and your drummer can play tight to a click track Id use a pre-recorded bass part. Easiest solution requiring no compromise. And if your drummer can't play to a click use pre recorded drums


----------



## wiretap

OmegaSlayer said:


> I would never play in your band because you have this mindset.
> The quality and originality of music is not in the tuning.



+1. Tuning low doesn't make you heavy, good riffs and song writing does.


----------



## Tisca

Lokasenna said:


> Aren't Meshuggah doing this now? In fact, I think I saw something about not even having bass on one of their newer albums since the guitars were so low.



Yes. Was going to suggest the "Meshuggah style" tuning.


----------



## GunnarJames

Just started a prog/djent/metal band with a buddy of mine on drums and his friend as the second guitar player maybe 3-4 months ago. I play an 8 string tuned EAEADGBE, and he plays a 6 string. He insisted that we tune down a half step. I refused to do so, because I already drop my 7th and 8th string and have multiple projects in genres not even close to metal using that tuning. I told him he can play in whatever tuning works best for him, we don't have to be in the same tuning. He ended up quitting. 

It was so crazy that he got that worked up over a half step, considering we're talking standard 6 string tuning. The whole concept when the band started was for him to be in E standard/drop D on his 6 string, our other guitarist to be in B standard/drop A on his 6 string, and me on the 8 swinging back and forth between the two of them with the option for a few lower notes, forcing us to be more creative with our writing by losing a lot the ability to just mimic each other if an idea doesn't immediately come to mind, while still playing in tunings that compliment each other well.

Some people just aren't open minded enough or have the skill level to work with "unorthodox" tunings. 

I suppose you COULD try to argue that I was the one being stubborn or controlling, but it's substantially easier to tune your completely normal, 6 string guitar in STANDARD than it is to tune an 8 string one and a half steps down.

Kind of a reverse of your situation, and with guitars, but the principle still applies. If anything, in my opinion, this actually seems more ridiculous. 

To chime in on the bass situation, drop G really isn't that ridiculous of a request for a bass player to tune to. Especially on a 5 string where there is less modification needed to the nut. I setup a 5 string for a customer of mine a whole step down (ADGCF) with a 160-120-90-65-50 set and it felt great (all of the strings had about 38lbs of tension). Even without going heavier on the lowest string to drop to G, you'd have the same tension with 160 on the low G (30lbs) as you would with the standard 130 that comes in most 5 string sets for the standard low B (31lbs).


----------



## lewis

GunnarJames said:


> Just started a prog/djent/metal band with a buddy of mine on drums and his friend as the second guitar player maybe 3-4 months ago. I play an 8 string tuned EAEADGBE, and he plays a 6 string. He insisted that we tune down a half step. I refused to do so, because I already drop my 7th and 8th string and have multiple projects in genres not even close to metal using that tuning. I told him he can play in whatever tuning works best for him, we don't have to be in the same tuning. He ended up quitting.
> 
> It was so crazy that he got that worked up over a half step, considering we're talking standard 6 string tuning. The whole concept when the band started was for him to be in E standard/drop D on his 6 string, our other guitarist to be in B standard/drop A on his 6 string, and me on the 8 swinging back and forth between the two of them with the option for a few lower notes, forcing us to be more creative with our writing by losing a lot the ability to just mimic each other if an idea doesn't immediately come to mind, while still playing in tunings that compliment each other well.
> 
> Some people just aren't open minded enough or have the skill level to work with "unorthodox" tunings.
> 
> I suppose you COULD try to argue that I was the one being stubborn or controlling, but it's substantially easier to tune your completely normal, 6 string guitar in STANDARD than it is to tune an 8 string one and a half steps down.
> 
> Kind of a reverse of your situation, and with guitars, but the principle still applies. If anything, in my opinion, this actually seems more ridiculous.
> 
> To chime in on the bass situation, drop G really isn't that ridiculous of a request for a bass player to tune to. Especially on a 5 string where there is less modification needed to the nut. I setup a 5 string for a customer of mine a whole step down (ADGCF) with a 160-120-90-65-50 set and it felt great (all of the strings had about 38lbs of tension). Even without going heavier on the lowest string to drop to G, you'd have the same tension with 160 on the low G (30lbs) as you would with the standard 130 that comes in most 5 string sets for the standard low B (31lbs).



i can defo see the similarity in the situation. Deary me that is silly.

We are actually permanently in Drop E open now with the lineup complete and really settled. Our Bassist is tremendously open minded and isnt phased one bit about low tunings which is awesome.
Some guys just dont have the right attitude to be in bands imo, I got alot of people moaning at my "attitude" in this thread, but ultimately "my attitude" was what was actually getting the band places. We dont have time to have members in that are going to complain about an 8 string being in standard tuning. Especially when they are the last on board.

Im glad Ive got our band sorted out and for what its worth too, the bassist we found isnt even from my local area and has to travel miles every practice. I guess that proves it to me, my area is just woeful for open minded/cutting edge musicians who aspire to do something expressive and awesome in a band. Somethings never change.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've had a similar issue really. I tune to F standard on an 8 string and open Cmaj with a low G on a 7 string, but not many people around play ERGs or want to use such tunings. So, I bought a 5 string bass with the idea to tune it to G C G C G, and then get another 5 string and tune it to F F Bb Ab Eb (The lowest F being an octave down, the rest being tuned a semitone up, like Meshuggah), that way, if I find a bass player and they only have 1 bass or just don't want to get things set up for these mad tunings, I have instruments for them to use.


----------



## lewis

vampiregenocide said:


> I've had a similar issue really. I tune to F standard on an 8 string and open Cmaj with a low G on a 7 string, but not many people around play ERGs or want to use such tunings. So, I bought a 5 string bass with the idea to tune it to G C G C G, and then get another 5 string and tune it to F F Bb Ab Eb (The lowest F being an octave down, the rest being tuned a semitone up, like Meshuggah), that way, if I find a bass player and they only have 1 bass or just don't want to get things set up for these mad tunings, I have instruments for them to use.



I suggested this to dudes before and then I got "But the strings are too thick, or...its sounds too muddy its tough to play". Its then like...what so Ive got to also buy you a Bass compressor, Od/darkglass and an bass eq pedal aswell?. DO you want to be in the band or not?" haha


----------



## GunpointMetal

I've had dudes who want to try out for the band asking to use my guitars for tryouts, borrowing a guitar "until they can afford and eight", had one guy that wanted me to let him pick one up and take it home to learn the material because he wasn't sure if he wanted an 8..... If the ad says "all songs are written on and for 8-string guitars" why would you even bother me if you're gonna ask to mooch my gear.


----------



## lewis

GunpointMetal said:


> I've had dudes who want to try out for the band asking to use my guitars for tryouts, borrowing a guitar "until they can afford and eight", had one guy that wanted me to let him pick one up and take it home to learn the material because he wasn't sure if he wanted an 8..... If the ad says "all songs are written on and for 8-string guitars" why would you even bother me if you're gonna ask to mooch my gear.



    

How absolutely stupid are some people?. As you say why would you even bother applying?


----------



## GunpointMetal

lewis said:


> How absolutely stupid are some people?. As you say why would you even bother applying?



One guy stole my tab book once, too...ass...


----------



## 888

Advertise as a 6 string band, find a bassist, and be that for a month or so. After you become friends and are solidified as unit whip out the 8 string, show them how great it is, and they'll probably be more open. It's not about compromise, it's about slowly tunneling through closed minds.


----------

